# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Defense guys Defense

## fins85258

Went to the Boston OU Aumni Club football party last night to watch the game. Either those 2 teams have the greatest offenses or worst defenses I don't know which. Final score 50-49, who would have ever thought a score like that? Check the stats

----------


## Jeanette

That football score is higher than Georgetown vs. Tennessee basketball score of 37-36 last week.

----------

